# c-section or vbac after complete abruption?



## mizchris27 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am absolutely terrified.
at 34 weeks, I had a complete pa, and after driving myself to the hospital, they did ecs and had the baby out in less than 14 minutes. he was 3 lbs(growth restricted). they resusitated, but he started seizing from the hypoxia. Long story short, 2 days later I told them to unhook him, and let me hold him before he died. He was brain dead, and failing.
He was my 3rd baby. My first, a little boy born in 1999 normal vag delivery, but lost him to an accidental drowning in 2001. I still have my 2nd child. My daughter, born in 2000, normal vaginal.
I had ptsd after I lost Caleb(baby). Complete with the anxiety and flashbacks... the whole 9 yards.
I am now 37 weeks 4 days with son #3, baby #4. I have had all the tests, and in theory, he is right as rain, no problems. But that does not stop me from freaking out. I want this baby so badly. I need him.
I have a choice for a rcs or to go vbac. I want vbac- the very thought of a cs terrorizes me.(getting flashbacks again) Plus they told me they will take the baby away to the nursery immediatly, and I would not get to see him for at least 2-3 hours after birth. This freaks me out more.
But I have always had pit induced labors after my water broke and I did not get contractions. I got told NO WAY. No induced vbac.Too much risk. But I just can't seem to be ok with another cs.
I am scheduled to go in at 38wks( in 3 days) for the cs, unless I want to wait, press my luck for labor to start, and cross my fingers that I dont abrupt before then(no indications that I should)and that I actually get contractions. But my doc agrees that it is better to have him out than in.

So, I have 2 options... do I fight for a vbac, even if induced, knowing that it will probably be fine, and worst case scenario, they section me anyway... Or, do I switch hospitals to one that has a total rooming in policy, including the o/r, where it will be cs(they do not allow vbac) but they will not take the baby out of my sight and/or arms unless medically nessesary? with only 3 days, and my doc does not deliver at this other hospital!!!!!!!

Help please! I am going NUTS!!!
(my husband is too! he says I need to make up my mind! LOL)


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

First of all, I'm so sorry for your losses.









I'm afraid to give you my own personal opinion, I can't imagine the frustration being this close. But if it were me I would go to the friendlier hospital, have the c/s and get to have the baby right away.
But this is only because you say you had a complete PA. I have researched a bit on VBACs, and think its completely safe but for a couple rare instances, and PA being one. There is a great VBAC forum here and they will give you awesome advice I'm sure. Good luck and peace with whatever decision you make.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree with the pp. I would want the total rooming in anyway. I couldn't stand to have my baby in the nursery!


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses! I can just imagine the stress you are feeling right now.

Your post caught my eye because I was planning a VBAC for this birth, which I suppose was a VBAC but of a dead baby at 20 weeks. Autopsy pointed to cord issues, which is what brought on the c section for dd. I find myself already wondering if I should just forget the VBAC and go for a c-section next time. In your case, at least at the stage I am in now, I'd change hospitals and have the c-section in a hospital that allowed rooming in. With dd's birth, I had an unplanned c-section in a rooming-in hospital. DH was with me for the birth and went with my daughter after the surgery. He patted and comforted her until I was brought to recovery (about 30-45 minutes later) when I could nurse her. She was with us from then on, except for midnight weight checks.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

If I had a history of complete PA *and* a history of c-section (both of which increase your risk of abruption in future pg), I'd switch to the friendlier hospital and have a repeat section as soon as they'd agree to do one.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Big hugs to you mama, I'm so sorry for your losses







I would agree with the other mamas who said section at the friendly hospital. I wish you a wonderful birth & much healing no matter what you choose


----------

